# Kameraspiegelung entfernen ?!



## thelighter2 (4. September 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte aus einer Szene die Kamerareflektion aus einer "Kick-Drum" entfernen.
Wie mache ich es am besten?
Könnt ihr mich auf Tutorials hinweisen?
Eventuell hätte jemand Zeit & Lust mir da unter die Arme zu greifen. 

Anbei das Video:





Lieben Gruß
Alessandro


----------



## SpiceLab (5. September 2015)

thelighter2 hat gesagt.:


> Anbei das Video:


"_Melde dich an, um dieses Video anzusehen._" und nach der Anmeldung heißt es "_Dieses Video ist privat._"!


----------



## thelighter2 (6. September 2015)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> "_Melde dich an, um dieses Video anzusehen._" und nach der Anmeldung heißt es "_Dieses Video ist privat._"!


Shit! Sorry habe es nicht gewusst.
Dachte es ist abrufbar, wenn der Link da ist.
Jetzt müsste es klappen.


----------

